

Dolphin Progress Report: April 2015 - TheKickOff
https://dolphin-emu.org/blog/2015/05/01/dolphin-progress-report-april-2015

======
piptastic
:/

I thought this was interesting/funny:

"4.0-6039 - Add Wiimote Battery Controls by RachelBryk

Is it believable that two years ago, someone actually requested a feature for
low battery on emulated Wiimotes? Is it even less believable that someone
implemented it, and then someone else actually merged it? Crazy!

Yes, now those of you using emulated Wiimotes can live out your dream of
setting the battery to any value that the Wiimote can send to the console.
From full (255) to empty (0) and the game will react accordingly. Like those
low battery warnings popping up on save screens? Or how about fullscreen
messages telling you your Wiimote batteries are low? Now you can have them
whenever you want!"

So I looked up the developer: [http://nintendoenthusiast.com/news/developer-
rachel-bryk-dea...](http://nintendoenthusiast.com/news/developer-rachel-bryk-
dead-after-jumping-from-bridge/)

This is probably old news to the people who care about this emulator, but it's
a very sad feeling of loss that I have: Thinking about how something like the
above was implemented as what was probably a kind of an inside joke, and
knowing that their community lost that contributor forever.

~~~
bjwbell
For those that didn't read the article she suffered from fibromyalgia and
rheumatoid arthritis.

I don't condone her suicide but I can understand it.

~~~
protomyth
from piptastic's link "Rachel was denied Social Security benefits last year"

This bull happens a lot to the people who really need the help while not
actually investigating the fraud in the system. I have an uncle that was
denied benefits multiple times (broken back) until he almost died in a
hospital. It seems very common to deny the first time and then spend too much
time in appeal. If people have friends or relatives that know about this crap,
they still have hope. Those that don't, well, you get despair and worse. We
handle fraud in the laziest way the system can.

This type of stuff is why I pay for a long-term disability policy with
specific terms that if I'm not able to function in my profession, I get the
money. Many employer provided policies simply require you to switch
professions.

